# Entprellung am Profibus



## kolbendosierer (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.Und zwar hab ich ein Problem mit einem Verschiebewagen. Das Teil läuft auf Schienen und die Schienen und die Räder von diesem VSW sind mechanisch nicht mehr so ganz i.O. Ersatzteile dauern noch ca. 2 Wochen.

Ich habe nun im Schaltschrank eine 315-2 DP sitzten und die komuniziert mit dem VSW über eine Datenlichtschranke von Leutze. Wenn es bei der Leutze zu einer Unterbrechung zwischen Sender und Empfänger kommt. Bleibt mein VSW mit der Meldung Busfehler stehen.

Deshalb meine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Art ENTPRELLUNG ins Programm zu schreiben?
Das der Busfehler erst 1 oder 2 sec. später kommt?

Vielleicht hatt ja jemand ne Idee.

Danke 

Robert


----------



## sps-concept (27 Mai 2004)

*Profibus*

Hi Robert,

kommt drauf an wo die Meldung herkommt. Sind die Räder so, dass die Datenlichtschranke nicht mehr trifft? Mit OB82/86 kann man auf Profibusfehler reagieren und evtl auch verzögern. Aber ich denke dass die fehlenden Daten auch Auswirkungen haben.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Mai 2004)

Hi Robert,

ich würde die Fa. Leutze mit dem Thema konfrontieren. Vieleicht haben die schon ein Patentrezept.

Gruß pt


----------



## Zefix (27 Mai 2004)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ....
> Bleibt mein VSW mit der Meldung Busfehler stehen.
> 
> ...



Du musst also die Busstörung am Verschiebewagen quittieren?
Das würde heissen dass die S7 da gar nicht reagieren kann, weil die Verbindung ja nicht steht.
Versteh ich das richtig?
Braucht die 315 nicht noch  einen Ini oder so um die Komunikation zu starten ?
evtl. kann man da ja was verzögern.


----------



## Zottel (27 Mai 2004)

Die Frage ist, ob die Steuerung auf Ereignisse am Wagen in einer Mindestzeit reagieren muss. Wenn nicht, kannst du die Fehler mittels den von Andre angesprochenen OBs unterdrücken, d.h. die Steuerung geht nicht in Stop. Du kannst eine Kpopie der letzten richtig übertragenen Daten anlegen und das Program damit arbeiten lassen, solange keine aktuelleren ankommen.
Schwierig (und eventuell gefährlich) wird es, wenn die Steuerung ein flüchtiges Ereignis (etwa Vorbeifahrt an einer Wegmarke) verpasst.


----------



## joker (28 Mai 2004)

*Verzögerung !*

Hallo Robert,

du hast die Möglichkeit wenn du im Netzwerk das Profil Benutzerdefiniert auswählst eine Anzahl von erneuter Anfrage des Master ( SPS) an den Slave ( dein Schlitten ) zu definieren, nach dem die SPS bei nichtmelden über den Bus den Teilnehmer als gestört darstellt ! Dieser Busparameter nennt sich Retry Limit ( Standard = 1 )  erhöhe diesen auf ca. 5 !

Gruss

JO


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 Mai 2004)

Morgen,

erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Das Problem ist unteranderem das der Kontakt zwischen Sender und Empfänger immer kurz ausfällt. Laut Beschreibung der Datenlichtschranke sieht man das an einer LED am Gerät. Die setzt manchmal kurz aus ( unterbrechungen <1s). 
Dadurch geht die Ansteuerung vom Frequenzumrichter weg.Deshalb fährt der Wagen immer Schubweise und ich denke wenn er das noch eine weile macht, wird er sich in den Elektronichimmel verabschieden.

@ Zefix

Wenn der Fehler Auftritt bleibt der VSW stehen und der Fehler muß quitiert werden. Eine Ini gibt es nicht.

@joker

Probiers nacher gleich aus


Danke nochmal an alle. 


Gruß

Robert


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 Mai 2004)

Hallo, hier der Bericht von der Front   

Hab den Wert vom Retry Limit auf 5 erhöht und es wurde besser.
Dazu kommt noch das der Wagen fibriert wie sau.
Also hab ich die Frequenz vom Hauptantrieb noch etwas runter genommen und seit dem läufts schon besser.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle.

Robert


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 Mai 2004)

Noch eine Frage.

Weiß jemand von Euch ob es eine Alternative zu einer Datenlichtschranke gibt.Z.B. Wireless Lan oder irgendeine Art Funkübertragung?


Danke Robert


----------



## Ralf (29 Mai 2004)

Wireless Lan ist mit Industrial Ethernet natürlich zu machen (Siemens bietet hierzu seit neustem drahtlose Panels an) .
Das liefe aber wohl auf ein Umstricken der halben Anlage hinaus

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Mai 2004)

Hallo Kolbendosierer,

http://www.schildknecht.info bietet schon seit längerer Zeit Lösungen für Profibus an. 

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (30 November 2004)

*ILM*

Hallo kolbendosierer
Handelt es sich beim Protokol denn ueberhaupt um Profibus ?
Wenn ja, dann gibt es doch die ILM (Infrared Link Modules).
Oder ist die Datenlichtschranke eine Paralellverbindung die direkt an I/O angeschlossen wird ?
Noch ein Tip:
Wenn der OB 86 wegen Profibusfehlern aufgerufen wird, kann es sein das gerade in diesem Moment schon die SFC 14/15 bearbeitet wird. Das bedeutet, dass der Antrieb trotzdem stoppen kann (wenn die Befehle nicht ueber Pulse uebertragen werden).
Das beste ist zuerst in einen Buffer zu lesen/schreiben und die Daten erst nach der SFC 14/15 Bearbeitung vollstaendig zu uebernehmen... :wink:


----------

